# Post Your Work Out Music



## PrimeCutDiggityDog (Oct 12, 2013)

(even if you don't work out)

Songs that get you pumped... pretty much. Unlike Christian's duck, my playlist is puny, so help a pal out pls. What tunes help you lift those soda cans and doghouses brah? Post em!


----------



## Fialovy (Oct 12, 2013)

[youtube]bkysjcs5vFU[/youtube]


----------



## Some JERK (Oct 12, 2013)

[youtube]f8PQOrJW_14[/youtube]
This. All of it.

And also this:
[youtube]lbI8aGagJC4[/youtube]
(i swear to Emmanuel god, when Dave Mustaine sings _*"...this is gonna hurt a little bit."*_ and *"Shed some tears, it's gonna hurt  ...crush 'em."* it gives you super powers.)


----------



## The Hunter (Oct 12, 2013)

[youtube]eoZkahkIr9U[/youtube]


----------



## Niachu (Oct 12, 2013)

I have a weeb playlist

[youtube]CpeGZbshDf0[/youtube]

[youtube]4458fC7mDsc[/youtube]

[youtube]yC0bA_NZ3vI[/youtube]


----------



## The Hunter (Oct 12, 2013)

Okay, seriously this time:

Devin Townsend: Regulator
[youtube-player:16cysz1x]rMdlsMuKODs[/youtube-player:16cysz1x]

Кинo: Попробуй спеть вместе со мной
[youtube-player:16cysz1x]mH2KOKlAhuI[/youtube-player:16cysz1x]

Кипелов: Я свободен
[youtube-player:16cysz1x]Gw3FI_lohAc[/youtube-player:16cysz1x]

Jumbo: Monotransistor
[youtube-player:16cysz1x]KFBya_x53a0[/youtube-player:16cysz1x]

Ария: Бой Продолжается
[youtube-player:16cysz1x]ZUPXUSOOpAs[/youtube-player:16cysz1x]

Bronco: Adoro
[youtube-player:16cysz1x]_Ij0frpVYks[/youtube-player:16cysz1x]

Can't bother to think of much else right now.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Oct 12, 2013)

This song makes me happy whenever it appears on Pandora. 

[youtube]MmZexg8sxyk[/youtube]

Also anything Passion Pit. 

[youtube]9U-Ul5qnLeQ[/youtube]

Any music with an upbeat tempo is the best for working out.


----------



## CatParty (Oct 12, 2013)

[youtube]aVecmhNYbuQ[/youtube]


[youtube]xbOvCeufQ8Y[/youtube]



[youtube]5yXUTe82pqc[/youtube]


----------



## PrimeCutDiggityDog (Oct 12, 2013)

Niachu said:
			
		

> I have a weeb playlist



DBZ/Bleach for me... lol.

I forgot about this. Plays when Ichigo is about to kick some azz.


Spoiler



[youtube]1lsn2tT5yTc[/youtube]



And then ofcourse the cowbell version.


Spoiler



[youtube]AOjrBFiNYak[/youtube]


----------



## Mourning Dove (Oct 12, 2013)

Power Hour playlists aren't just for drinking!

[youtube]yCrbW1E5CqM[/youtube]


----------



## PrimeCutDiggityDog (Oct 12, 2013)

Chevelle: Face to the Floor
[youtube-player:3oirf9bm]JtEYFqXfNYA[/youtube-player:3oirf9bm]


----------



## Kamen Rider Black RX (Oct 12, 2013)

[youtube]sYTATi8U_YI[/youtube]


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Oct 12, 2013)

Brother, the only song the Hulkster listens to when training the 24 inch pythons...

[youtube]GGuhZvO1DKg[/youtube]


----------



## CatParty (Oct 12, 2013)

Hulk Hogan said:
			
		

> Brother, the only song the Hulkster listens to when training the 24 inch pythons...
> 
> [youtube]GGuhZvO1DKg[/youtube]






And you also work out to Jake The Snake's theme:


[youtube]65QQVowkg5c[/youtube]


----------



## Mourning Dove (Oct 13, 2013)

I love me some Yume Nikki.

[youtube]h5_K4axvtdk[/youtube]


----------



## cypocraphy (Oct 13, 2013)

When I was in middle school I would listen to this before my soccer games to get me ready:

[youtube]EAwWPadFsOA[/youtube]


----------



## PrimeCutDiggityDog (Oct 14, 2013)

bungholio said:
			
		

> When I was in middle school I would listen to this before my soccer games to get me ready:
> 
> [youtube]EAwWPadFsOA[/youtube]



Sick. **

Have you heard the MK II Death Jam?

[youtube-player:1gu9w8fr]3AmSjttYu5g[/youtube-player:1gu9w8fr]


----------



## Watcher (Oct 14, 2013)

[youtube]UrGw_cOgwa8[/youtube]

Could never live without this.

I listen to it all the time when I cycle.

This too

[youtube]izGwDsrQ1eQ[/youtube]

Mostly to counter the outright masculinity of the previous song with George Michael. 

It's strange since I can sing this song in Karaoke and not have to look at the lyrics. It just comes out of me like a bodily function.

[youtube]KQMBz6HvSoM[/youtube]

To top it off

[youtube]As7lHXx2tJY[/youtube]

Because no 18K is properly fulfilled without Queen.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Oct 14, 2013)

My workout music consists of stupid stuff like

Madonna - Dress You Up
Shakira - Don't Bother
Pet Shop Boys - Its a Sin
Propaganda - Duel
Pat Benatar - Sex as a Weapon
Madonna - Live to Tell

or any other "Me-Type" music I need to prevent myself from losing my focus. Got a lot of work to do.


----------



## Kamen Rider Black RX (Oct 18, 2013)

Ultimate Warrior's theme.


----------



## PrimeCutDiggityDog (Oct 18, 2013)

Kamen Rider Black said:
			
		

> Ultimate Warrior's theme.



Don't let the Hulkster see that!


----------



## hellbound (Oct 26, 2013)

Today was a metalcore day. I ran to the first few songs of The Ghost Inside - Returners. Pullups to the start of As I Lay Dying - Awakened. Weightlifting to a good portion of Norma Jean's Meridional album.

[youtube]S1VteSDwa-w[/youtube]

[youtube]vNNn-LQqKGk[/youtube]

[youtube]t6Q4ViD9WeI[/youtube]


----------



## Vodka's My BFF (Dec 4, 2013)

My playlist when I work out:

Kelly Clarkson - Stronger (What Doesn't Kill You)
Kelly Clarkson - People Like Us
Usher - Scream
Tenth Planet - Ghosts
Reel Big Fish - Party Down
Lady Gaga - Bad Romance
Divalola - Wallflower
Koda Kumi ft Fergie - That Ain't Cool
Jennifer Lopez ft Pitbull - Dance Again
Iceman - Shining Collection
Cobra Starship - You Make Me Feel
Cobra Starship - #1 Nite
Adam Lambert - For Your Entertainment
Adam Lambert - Never Close Our Eyes
Alexandra Stan - Mr. Saxobeat

What can I say? It works for me.


----------



## Sexual Stallone (Jan 22, 2014)

bungholio said:
			
		

> When I was in middle school I would listen to this before my soccer games to get me ready:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAwWPadFsOA



Im so glad you posted this like a normal person and not some 90skidsfag with the "IF YOU REMEMBER THIS YOU HAD AN AWESOME CHILDHOOD LOL #90SKIDSHOLLA"


----------



## GV 002 (Jan 22, 2014)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> Devin Townsend: Regulator
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMdlsMuKODs



REGULATAAAAAAARGH!


As for me - 

[youtube]InBXu-iY7cw[/youtube]


----------



## bradsternum (Jan 22, 2014)

Usually loud, abrasive heavy metal and David Bowie's "Earthling" album. Anything percussiony.


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Feb 2, 2014)

I've kind of fallen out of listening to music when working out.  Nowadays, it's podcasts and radio shows just because it helps me better gauge the length of my workouts.


----------



## Rev. Rye (Feb 2, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSvFpBOe8eY


			
				PrimeCutDiggityDog said:
			
		

> Kamen Rider Black said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I'm curious about how Warrior would react to Chris.


----------



## Fibonacci (Feb 2, 2014)

[youtube]I2uLmapd3nk[/youtube]


----------



## caffeinated_wench (Feb 17, 2014)

[youtube]Iof5pRAIZmw[/youtube]


----------



## Obnoxion (Feb 17, 2014)

*RULES OF NATURE!*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3472Q6kvg0

The boss fight tracks from this game are pretty good.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9minv0O8rlI
_"Time to leave them all behind

Breaking out of my pain,
nothing ventured - nothing gained
I'm my own master now"_

I don't actually listen to anything while I exercise, but these just sort of pop into my head on their own sometimes when I do.


----------



## Fibonacci (Feb 17, 2014)

[youtube]IR-QoOS4pBQ[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Mario (Aug 8, 2014)

→ Treadmill





→ Weightlifting


----------



## Sexual Stallone (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jun 27, 2018)

Psytrance or EBM mostly. Feinflug has been on my playlist recently.


----------



## RumblyTumbly (Jun 29, 2018)

AC/DC - Back in Black
AC/DC - Shoot to Thrill
AC/DC - Beating Around the Bush
AC/DC - Thunderstruck
AC/DC - TNT
Adelita's Way - Invincible
Aerosmith - Dude Looks Like a Lady
A-Ha - Take On Me
Alice Cooper - Feed My Frankenstein
Beastie Boys - Fight For Your Right
Bernard Hoffer - Thundercats Theme (original cartoon theme) 
Bernard Hoffer - Cheetara Theme (from Thundercats) 
Bernard Hoffer - Panthro Theme (from Thundercats) 
Bernard Hoffer - Thundertank Theme (from Thundercats) 
Bill Conti - Conquest (from Rocky II Soundtrack) 
Bill Conti - Going the Distance (from Rocky soundtrack) 
Bill Conti - Fanfare for Rocky (from Rocky soundtrack) 
Bill Conti - The Final Bell (from Rocky Soundtrack)  
Billy Joel - We Didn't Start The Fire
Bon Jovi - Livin on a Prayer
Brian Williams - Push It To The Limit
The Champs - Tequila
Chuck Lorre - Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles theme (original cartoon theme) 
Danny Elfman - The Batman Theme (89) 
Disturbed - Down With The Sickness
The Doors - Break On Through
Donny Osmond - I'll Make A Man Out Of You (from Mulan) 
Drowning Pool - Bodies
Duran Duran - Hungry Like The Wolf
Europe - The Final Countdown
Foreigner - Hot Blooded
George Thorogood - Bad to the Bone
G Man - Go Big Blue (New York Giants Super Bowl Song) 
Guns N Roses - Welcome to the Jungle
Huey Lewis and the News - The Power of Love
Joan Jett and The Blackhearts - I Love Rock and Roll
Joe Esposito - You're The Best
John Cafferty and the Beaver Brown Band - Hearts on Fire (from Rocky IV) 
John Williams - Superman Theme
Johnny Cash - Ain't No Grave
Journey - Any Way You Want It
Journey - Separate Ways
Junkie XL - Chapter Doof (from Mad Max: Fury Road) 
Junkie XL - Is She With You? (from Batman V Superman) 
Kansas - Carry on Wayward Son
Kenny Loggins - Danger Zone
KISS - Detroit Rock City (specifically the Alive IV version) 
KISS - God of Thunder (specifically the Alive II version) 
KISS - I Love It Loud (specifically the Alive III version) 
KISS - Lets Put The X In Sex
Led Zeppelin - Black Dog
Ludwig Goransson - If I Fight, You Fight/Training Montage (from Creed) 
Marvin Gaye - Ain't No Mountain High Enough+
Matt Stone and Trey Parker - Montage (from Team America)
Metallica - For Whom The Bell Tolls
Metallica - The Memory Remains
Michael Jackson - Smooth Criminal
Motley Crue - Girls, Girls, Girls
Motley Crue - Kickstart My Heart
Motley Crue - Primal Scream
Motley Crue - Wild Side
NRG - Instruments of Destruction (from Transformers the Movie)
Patrick Stump - Who's the (Bat)Man (from The Lego Batman Movie) 
Paul Stanley - Live To Win
Queen - We Will Rock You
Queen - We Are The Champions
Queen and David Bowie - Under Pressure
Quiet Riot - Cum On Feel The Noize
Randy Bachman - Taking Care of Business
Red Hot Chili Peppers - Higher Ground
Rick Derringer - Real American (Hulk Hogan's WWF Theme) 
Rob Zombie - Superbeast
Robert Tepper - No Easy Way Out (from Rocky IV) 
Rolling Stones - Start Me Up
Ron Wasserman - Go Go Power Rangers (original MMPR theme) 
Ron Wasserman - Go Green Ranger
Rupert Gregson Williams - No Man's Land (from Wonder Woman) 
Saliva - Ladies and Gentlemen
Scorpions - Rock You Like A Hurricane
Shuki Levy - He-Man Theme (from the original Filmation cartoon) 
Spinal Tap - Heavy Duty
Spectre General - Hunger (from Transformers the Movie) 
Stan Bush - Dare (from Transformers the Movie) 
Stan Bush - The Touch (from Transformers the Movie) 
Starship - Don't Stop Believing
Starship - We Built This City
Steppenwolf - Born to Be Wild
Survivor - Eye of the Tiger (from Rocky III) 
The Rocky Orchestra - Gonna Fly Now (from Rocky) 
Ted Nugent - Cat Scratch Fever
Three 6 Mafia - It's a Fight (from Rocky Balboa)  
Tom Petty - I Won't Back Down
Tom Petty - Runnin' Down A Dream
Toto - Africa
Twisted Sister - Burn In Hell
Twisted Sister - I Wanna Rock
Twisted Sister - We're Not Gonna Take It
Van Halen - Dreams
Van Halen - Panama
Vince DiCola - Training Montage (from Rocky IV) 
Vince DiCola - War / Fanfare from Rocky (from Rocky IV) 
Willie Nelson - Beer for My Horses

As you can tell, the 80s really motivate me for some reason.


----------

